# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Europa Trennyeichen yu Schweizer Trennzeichen

## aikonch

Ich habe hier eine Webpage im Internet die gegeben ist und nicht verändert werden kann, mit einem Rechtsklick lassen sich die Werte bequem nach Excel exportieren. Jedoch verwenden wir in der CH das ' als Tausendertrennzeichen und den . (Punkt) als Dezimaltrenner wie man hier sehen ist es der . (Punkt) beim Tausender und das , (Komma) für Dezimal.
Ich weiss das ich die Lokale umstellen kann, aber da ich von verschiedenen Pages immer wieder exportieren muss ist dies nicht sonderlich hilfreich, gibt es ein Makro das automatisch ablaufen kann oder auch danach und diese Zeichen ersetzt und die vorallem die Felder wiederum sogleich als Zahlen definiert?
Von VBA usw. habe ich leider keine Ahnung...

----------


## teylyn

Hallo,

im angehängten Screenshot sehe ich nur das Tausender Trennzeichen, keine Dezimalzahlen. Ist es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, die Zahlen einfach mit 1000 zu multiplizieren?

Nur so ne Idee ....

----------


## aikonch

Ja man sieht dies hier nicht, ist aber so.... :Wink:  Somit geht dies leider nicht....das Problem mit dem ändern habe ich nun auch gelöst und ein Makro geschrieben, aber dieses kann ich nicht so speichern das es bei jedem Dokument mit dabei ist.....sehr mühsam aber wir dürfen ja leider keine Macs verwenden wo mich dies 5min Aufwand mit einem Script kosten würde OHNE Zusatzsoftware,.... :Mad:

----------


## teylyn

Hallo,

Wenn Du schon ein Makro geschrieben hast (in VBA?) dann koenntest Du es vielleicht als Add-in verteilen, so dass jeder Anwender, der die Spreadsheets bekommt, es schon in Excel installiert hat? Dann muss es nicht mit dem Sheet gespeichert werden.

Gruß

----------


## aikonch

Hmm, das hatte ich versucht und dieses VBA als XLA gespeichert und auch in XLSTART eingefügt, dennoch kann ist es wenn ich danach Excel öffne nirgends finden?!? Wie muss ich dies genau einbinden??

----------


## teylyn

Hi, 

ich hab leider nur die englische Excel version, deshalb kenn ich nicht die korrekte Bezeichnung der deutschen Menüs. Also in Excel englisch geht das so:

Menü Tools - Add-Ins zeigt eine Liste aller installierten Add-Ins
Hier auf den Button clicken, der im Englischen "Browse" heißt, um weitere Add-Ins zu installieren. 
Zur .XLA Datei navigieren und sie auswählen, OK klicken. 
Excel fragt evtl. ob die XLA Datei in die Standard-Ablage für Add-Ins kopiert werden soll. Ich klick dann immer OK, dann weiss ich wenigstens, dass alle meine Add-Ins am gleichen Ort zu finden sind.
Jetzt ist das Add-In installiert und erscheint in der Liste der installierten Add-Ins. 
Hier jetzt die CheckBox neben dem Add-In anklicken und OK clicken.
Der Add-In Makro code steht nun dem Spreadsheet zur Verfügung. Wenn Du eine Function geschrieben hast, kannst Du sie nun verwenden. Wenn Du ein Makro geschrieben hast, kannst Du es nun starten.

Das Add-In kann jederzeit deaktiviert werden, indem die CheckBox abgewählt wird. Wenn Du das Add-In komplett loswerden willst, danach dann auch die .XLA Datei löschen.

Hoffentlich hab ich mich einigermassen verständlich machen können. Es ist ein bisschen holprig, weil ich nur Englische Oberfläche habe.

Gruss

----------

